# Prescibed Piriton - safe?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

My Mw and GP have prescribed me Piriton and have told me its safe in pregnancy but I am so woozy on it - just want to triple check it is safe because if I am this woozy whats it doing to my twins?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'll pass you on to the pharmacist, but we do give it antenatally,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs Nikki,

Piriton is the first choice antihistamine in pregnancy so is perfectly safe for you and the twins. The woozy feeling is a very common side effect though   It does cross the placenta but in smaller quantities than you get and the twins will be able to get rid of it so its unlikely to make them feel woozy (IYSWIM)

Do watch though if you are feeling excessivley tired when using it and avoid driving where possible.

Maz x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks ladies so much x


----------

